
New IBM CEO calls for a “maniacal focus” on AI and hybrid cloud - darekkay
https://www.businessinsider.com/ibm-arvind-krishna-ceo-welcome-letter-ai-hybrid-cloud-2020-4
======
PaulHoule
This is not going to end well. Is the plan to get bought out by Kodak or
Atari?

